# Fish Only Food Help



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm thinking about looking for a new food but I need some help. 

Our older (not poodle) dog Cotton (10 years old) is highly allergic to Chicken. It is a new allergy (last 3 years) and it took us a long time to figure it out. Apparently she is also allergic to Lamb and possibly to Boar as well but we aren't really positive about Boar. We just finished a bag of Lamb and she became extremely itchy with sores all over, at first we thought it was fleas (she did have 2-3 fleas, she was not "infested" with them, we've had a heck of a lot of rain here) but we went back to Fish and within a few days she is healing up nicely again. It took a small bag and about 1/2 way into the large bag for her to react to the Lamb. I'm not sure that at this point I'm willing to try other proteins with her, we know fish works and that's good enough for me. 

I try to keep chicken out of all of our pet foods so if Cotton gets someone else's food it isn't a big deal. (I have been known to give her a few nibbles of cat food as a treat)

Currently we are feeding all of them TOTW: Pacific Salmon. (Cats get the cat formula, dogs getting the dog formula) but I'd like to look at some other options that would work well for Cotton (10 years) and Hazel (spoo - 10
Weeks). 

I'm looking for something that is all stages and fish with no chicken at all. The cats can stay on TOTW if they have to but if I can keep them all on the same brand that is helpful as well. Cotton is not a picky eater so switching won't cause her harm.

I want to keep the cats grain free but I'm not opposed to grain for the dogs.

And of for have any suggestions for fish or no protein treats I just might hug you!

I just feel that now that we have decided to stick with fish for Cotton and not experiment with any more proteins it is time to find a second brand that I can rotate with her in case I can't find the TOTW food for some reason. 

While it is simple to run out and grab a bag of "whatever" it is very very hard to find something, anything! without chicken!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Best Bully Sticks has sardines, salmon skin to use for treats. Good luck - Claire


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't know if you have a tractor supply near you, but we feed Hans their 4health Salmon dog food. It is all life stages and no chicken. He is picky about kibble but he likes that one. They also have a grain free ocean whitefish one, but it is adult, not all life stages. Still chicken free, but he likes the salmon flavor slightly better I think. Here's a link to the ingredients, if anyone wants to know more about it. 
4health? Salmon & Potato Formula for Adult Dogs, 35 lb. Bag - Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

We do have Tractor Supply. That's where we get the Taste of the Wild. When Hazel came to us she was on 4Health but the chicken flavor so I just went ahead and moved her to the TOTW right off. The breeder said she switches between the 2 herself. I figured that might be close enough in ingredients to not upset their systems much. Hazel switched with no problem at all. 

I hadn't noticed the fish formula for them so I might check it out and try a bag. 

I do give them all sardines as a rare treat sometimes. When they see the cans they can't contain themselves while I get it open and dished out!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

We use Fromm,both Salmon ala Veg and Salmon Tunalini,and Only Natural Pet has a new fish "power food" . My favorite salmon treat is named something like "Kronch".


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

When Sailor was in his picky phase he liked Honest Kitchen Zeal and Orijen Six Fish. For snacks, Honest Kitchen Beams (Fish skins) and canned sardines worked well. He never had a problem with Stella and Chewy's Rabbit either, but be cautious because some of their formulas are not single protein sources. If cost is a factor, I would try TOTW Pacific Stream... even adding the occasional partial can of sardines as a topping is still pretty cost effective.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oops, just reread that you want to try something other than TOTW. You might look on the Petflow website under dog food and then under fish and see what comes up. I like that site because you can click on ingredients and quickly find out if their is another protein source that isn't listed in the label.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Victor makes a grain free salmon kibble that rates 5 stars. Sunny likes it. It's small, so any size dog is able to eat itn


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Also for treats, I think Blue Buffalo makes a Salmon treat that doesn't have chicken...I bought some for Hans a while back. Now we have been using the Wellness Wellbites Lamb and Salmon treats, but of course that wouldn't work for you if Cotton is also allergic to lamb. They don't contain chicken though (for reference, in case anyone else wonders). 

Edit: It's the Blue Buffalo Blue Bites Savory Salmon that are chicken free. The Blue Buffalo Wilderness Trail Grain Free Salmon biscuits DO have chicken, unfortunately. 

I totally know how frustrating it can be...my previous dog was allergic to corn, wheat, soy, chicken, and lamb and I had him years ago when there were even fewer choices for food (he died 5 years ago, at age 10).


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

FireStorm said:


> Also for treats, I think Blue Buffalo makes a Salmon treat that doesn't have chicken...I bought some for Hans a while back. Now we have been using the Wellness Wellbites Lamb and Salmon treats, but of course that wouldn't work for you if Cotton is also allergic to lamb. They don't contain chicken though (for reference, in case anyone else wonders).
> 
> Edit: It's the Blue Buffalo Blue Bites Savory Salmon that are chicken free. The Blue Buffalo Wilderness Trail Grain Free Salmon biscuits DO have chicken, unfortunately.
> 
> I totally know how frustrating it can be...my previous dog was allergic to corn, wheat, soy, chicken, and lamb and I had him years ago when there were even fewer choices for food (he died 5 years ago, at age 10).



That's the hard part! I see tons of stuff that says it is salmon or tuna or whatever but when you read the ingredients it has chicken. Grrr. 

For a sometimes treat something with some lamb probably wouldn't be too bad. It took her a while to react to the lamb. 

You all were very helpful and I have some great choices, especially in the treat department!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Acana's Pacifica fills the bill nicely:
Pacifica | ACANA Pet Foods

Also look at Orijen, also from Champion Pet Foods. These are exceptional foods and come out of Canada.

Also Great Life's Wild Salmon:
Great Life Dog Food

Their buffalo may be worth a try. I didn't read the ingredients though. At one store where I shop, the Great Life kibble is available in a smaller size for purchase. Ideal for a food trial if the ingredients list is free of your dog's allergens. I buy a small bag of their salmon kibble to use as training treats, and Oliver is mad for them. Also, the Great Life agrees with his tummy-some of the Acana foods were at such a great quality they seemed a bit rich for him. Many dogs and cats are on Champion's foods and thrive, so don't let us dissuade you.

I know Diamond is not involved in manufacturing Orijen and Acana (a good thing), and need to find out about Great Life.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Just to add, Solid Gold has a bison/salmon kibble with no chicken. I think it's marketed toward the smaller dogs, but if they don't have the same in a larger dog kibble size, can't see why it would hurt to use it.

I'm steering clear of Blue Buffalo for a while. Someone I respect shared this link recently:
http://truthaboutpetfood.com/surprising-statement-from-blue-buffalo-pet-food/


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Streetcar said:


> Just to add, Solid Gold has a bison/salmon kibble with no chicken. I think it's marketed toward the smaller dogs, but if they don't have the same in a larger dog kibble size, can't see why it would hurt to use it.
> 
> I'm steering clear of Blue Buffalo for a while. Someone I respect shared this link recently:
> Surprising Statement from Blue Buffalo Pet Food | Truth about Pet Food


Just wanted to add that Solid Gold has just changed the formula on the Just a Wee Bit... the main ingredient is now bison and the pearled barley has moved up the list... so, it's not "grain-free."


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I would look for dog food that says it has limited ingredients (LID). Natural Balance has potato & fish which I feed to my allergy prone dog. I also feed her potato & rabbit on occasion.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

To investigate ingredients in a dog food I go to Chewy.com or Petflow.com
Chewy seems to carry a lot more of the specialized diets though, and after a quick look I found these on the Chewy site....................None of these have chicken, chicken meal, or chicken fat!
There are many, many, more, so take a look!

Zignature Trout & Salmon Limited Ingredient Formula (rated 4.5 stars)

Evanger's Super Premium Whitefish & Sweet Potatoe (this one does have venison in it though) rated 5 stars

Nutrisca Grainfree Salmon & Chickpea (rated 5 stars)

Pinnacle Grainfree Salmon & Potato (rated 4 star)

Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream (rated 4 star)

Pioneer Naturals Whitefiish (rated 5 star)


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I feed Fromm grain free salmon and rotate with other varieties. Zukes makes salmon treats that my dog like.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

A couple of suggestions:

1. Natural Balance sweet potato and fish kibble
2. V-dog vegan dog kibble (V-dog ? V-dog)

My dogs like both of the above. I like them because I don't want my dogs eating the meat that goes into commercial dog food. (Concerns are added antibiotics, added hormones, animal cruelty involved in production, frequent recalls, etc.) My dogs have free access to v-dog during the day and they get 1/4 pound of meat, eggs or fish at night (meat and eggs are purchased directly from family farms that do not use factory-farming methods). If you want to stick with fish, my dogs love canned wild salmon. It is not expensive and would be a good supplement to the v-dog kibble. If you don't mind cooking for them, I also occasionally use the cheaper kinds of fish like tilapia, blue fish and fish sticks.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My sister's Sheltie is allergic to everything, even wool. (A sheep dog allergic to wool. Can you beat that?) LOL. Her doggie allergist, after trying all kinds of things, recommended kangaroo meat. 

Some info about it:

Wildside Pet Products - Why Kangaroo


Amazon.com: kangaroo dog food


----------

